# How to change the head of the body with another body in picture?



## Salma (Feb 4, 2011)

and look so real.. can any one do it for me?


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 4, 2011)

why would you wanna do that i would give it try post the pics on here


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 4, 2011)

wat?


----------



## KmH (Feb 4, 2011)

Salma said:


> and look so real.. can any one do it for me?


Sure.

That can be done with Photoshop.


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 4, 2011)

My guess would be a group shot where someone screwed it up in one frame and in another looks ok. Happened to my wedding photo group shot of everyone that travelled to mexico for the wedding. Too much work though to bother.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 4, 2011)

I did it for christmas photos.  When you're shooting kids and have to be in the picture at the same time, it can be sorta hard to get the perfect shot.

I think they got an HP commercial with something like that.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe they just want to put celebrity faces onto 'adult' photos....that's certainly a popular thing to do in the world of 'head swapping'.


----------



## MidnightGrimm (Feb 5, 2011)

"To the cloud!" Sorry, couldn't resist the Windows commercial reference.


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 5, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> I did it for christmas photos.  When you're shooting kids and have to be in the picture at the same time, it can be sorta hard to get the perfect shot.
> 
> I think they got an HP commercial with something like that.


 its a windows commercial.. opps sorry lol had a double post but erased mine


----------

